# Penn and Teller



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I know its long and a lot of you may have seen it before but there are some interesting things in here for those who haven't.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've seen this before. It's hilarious how stupid people can be. Believing in the crap peta throws out there. I love how the guy with no cajoles let's his wife do all the talking. LMAO. That is one of the best interpretations I've ever seen of our views of these nutjobs.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Can you say scary people ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very scary people! Is the leader English as I couldn't pick her accent as American!?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Think so. Either way the lady is crazy as hell. Their all goofy no matter how you slice it. Especially when an animals life is more important than human life. Yikes !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

If that is the case then as an Englishman I'm sorry.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes I believe she is English... and shame on you all for exporting that POS to us.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Hahahaha, thats good stuff. I think she may be irish or from new zealand. She needs to be in a nut house.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Yes I believe she is English... and shame on you all for exporting that POS to us.


Ok can you take back the "where there's blame there's a claim" culture!?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I have had two tires Spiked Hunting on National forest land. They have NO Respect for Human Life if you are a hunter they had just as soon you were dead! They spiked my tires, Giving No thought to my 5 year old sons life nor mine I have No Use for the Lot of them! This has happened more than once!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Maybe put a hidden video recorder in the woodline-- that can be triggered by a hidden motion sensor on your vehicle via a wire. I would love to catch someone like that and repay in a major way. By getting all their vehicles at their home and leaving a note saying "remember me? Im the hunter", mess with mine again and my video recorder wont be the only thing with you in its sights next time, if you have the huevos.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

As gratifying as that would be, you just made yourself a criminal and also sunk to their level. I'd find the local prosecuting atty. and a police officer.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Kinda like waking up and finding my truck Vandalized here a while back! Curse words all over it in The Marker they use at Car Lots, Now the Kids I think are Responsible for doing it, their Dad is asking Me to help him get a Job! HMMMM Not Sure how thats going to work out!

But I have thought about putting a camera out on the truck when in the national forest though! I do have one on my Driveway at home now after the truck incident!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> As gratifying as that would be, you just made yourself a criminal and also sunk to their level. I'd find the local prosecuting atty. and a police officer.


Yes your so right Don, its just not worth it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've been fortunate where I live in a community that not only watches out for each other, hunting is a family rite of passage still. Everyone hunts here and none of that crap is even thought of. Richard, I would definitely use the trail cam when out hunting, but do the right thing and let the law handle it. An eye for eye doesn't work when you're sitting in jail. I know how you feel, but unfortunately the laws are not on our side any longer.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Yes your so right Don, its just not worth it.


Both of you are right, BUT to some its worth the risk--me. I dont bother anybody or their stuff but mess with mine and i will exact a heavy toll. There is only one way to fight a fire and thats with fire, its the only language they seem to understand. The art of it is making one they wont forget or try to outdo. Two wrongs dont make a right--but for the mentality of such as they are its the only way. I have lost faith in our courts and such, Ive been on six jurys and there is no justice except that of "deep pocket" justice. They dont even bother me anymore for jury duty, as I've sent signed letters stating I will hang every jury they put me on period. One to circuit and one to the feds (district). The law? Sheesh there is no justice just hand slapping the criminals, and slam dunking the first time offenders. Kind of like if you have a history of crap that it doesnt matter what they do to you as it wont matter--so they offer a cursory sentence to them. But you and I, we get the hammer. I'll dole out my own justice when they come mess with me, to me its worth the risk, plain and simple. I've turned my cheeks for the last time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> . I've turned my cheeks for the last time.


On a lighter note.... Perhaps the above statement says something ! LOL

To each his own I guess, I prefer to stay within the law so as to not become the "first time offender"


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry Antlerz I couldn't help it.... it's the fingers fault.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I very seriously considered sitting across the Road and watching My Truck to catch them in the act! But I decided the next 30 years of being with my son was more important than Some Fool that will get what is coming to him eventually.

A few weeks ago I took my tractor by trailer to a place to do some work, My wife and son went with me and my wife had to leave so I took her home. I was gone not more than an hour and the tractor was behind a locked gate. I thought it would be safe. When I got back someone had stolen all the tools in the tool box!

My son really got a lot angrier than I did. I told him the good book said "vengence is mine said the Lord" I told him we would just let the good Lord handle that situation and we would hear about One of only four people that were there getting Hurt.

Within a week one of the people that was working there at the place, Get this, was loading a tractor on a trailer and the Equipment on the tractor came loose gashing the mans hand and Smashing his head. He had several stitches and a mild concussion.

I honestly believe I Know who got my tools! I told Dallas about the guy getting hurt, He said Dad God got him back didnt he just like you said!!

Sorry it was long, but it is absolutely the truth!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Sorry Antlerz I couldn't help it.... it's the fingers fault.


Indeed, and I thought I was the only one with that problem LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Indeed, and I thought I was the only one with that problem LOL


I think I caught it from you..And might I suggest that you turn to expose only one cheek at a time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> I very seriously considered sitting across the Road and watching My Truck to catch them in the act! But I decided the next 30 years of being with my son was more important than Some Fool that will get what is coming to him eventually.
> 
> A few weeks ago I took my tractor by trailer to a place to do some work, My wife and son went with me and my wife had to leave so I took her home. I was gone not more than an hour and the tractor was behind a locked gate. I thought it would be safe. When I got back someone had stolen all the tools in the tool box!
> 
> ...


It's lucky for the mans family he didn't steal the whole tractor...I'm just sayin'


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

If he did steal anything to start with!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

True !! He must have for God to smite him that way.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sure he did!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I think I caught it from you..And might I suggest that you turn to expose only one cheek at a time.


I only have one cheek now, the other got slapped off years ago!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was refering to the lower set of cheeks..







..but (pun intended) perhaps you were also. LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

HAHA.... Mine got chewed off a bit many years ago....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm starting to worry about what you get up to and with whom Tom!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

My wife chews my rear end out all the time. LMAO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll bet when she's doing it you're just laughing away aren't you Tom ? At least on the inside.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You got it ! I was raised by some pretty strict but great parents. Words don't hurt my friend. Trying not to laugh does ! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's the truth Tom.


----------

